# Smoked Cheese, 10yr evolution, self-built



## ald73008 (Aug 21, 2021)

When I first learned of cold smoking, I was intrigued. My buddy has a big smoker and does brisket, turkey etc, so I wanted to bring something different to the table. Tired of paying inflated prices for fake spray on flavored cheese at the store, I wanted to see if I could do it.
I made my first box in 2012. As an experiment, I made it out of a cardboard box, and used a cheap smoke disc. It worked, not well and tasted like crap, but I realized the potential. It inspired enough me to get creative and immediately begin building a box.
My second box was made of wood. The hinged door with latches and panels attached to a full frame allowed me to avoid any chemical sealants. Also the box is kept out of the elements to avoid the use of chemical wood protectants.
After a few tweaks to exhaust and upgrading from a metal coffee can to a custom firewood chamber I was up and running. Over the next couple years, trial and error helped guide me to proper curing and storing, "cooking" times, and temperature control. I live in Oklahoma, so I am limited to late October till late March at best.
I shared my results with friends and family and they would then share with others. Occasionally, folks would say I should sell it. I never planned on selling, I just enjoyed sharing my successes with them. Well, finally I succumbed to pressure. My buddy's girlfriend works in a large office, and shared it with her co-workers. It was a hit! And they wanted more... a lot more. For the next couple years I continued to smoke cheese for myself, friends and family, and made extra for her to sell at work. I would run out quick, I'd have to do another batch and wait for cure again. It was time for another box, a bigger box.
My third box can hold five times the capacity, and is constructed the same way and of the same materials of the second, and seems easier to control temperature. All while still using the same fire chamber. I've also ventured into successfully selling local on Facebook.
So whatcha think? I wouldn't call myself an expert, but well seasoned that's for sure. I'll answer questions or offer tips of my experience if ya want.
Thanks for visiting!
(Gotta love that last pic, money shot!!)


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 21, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Nice setup.

Jim


----------



## crazzycajun (Aug 21, 2021)

If you used tod‘s tube smoker you might be able to squeeze a couple more months in there. I noticed it brings my smoker temp up about 10* above ambient. Nice rig though


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 21, 2021)

Cold smoking is on my radar to learn about, I've never even attempted it. But we love cold smoked salmon...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2021)

Nice progression. I like the effort.
what is your average smoke time, in total, for your cheese?


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 21, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Nice progression. I like the effort.
> what is your average smoke time, in total, for your cheese?


Hi, thank you! Usually close to 1 hour, flip, 1 hour again


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2021)

That sound about perfect. 4 hours is the longest I’ve gone, and it’s not for every cheese, for sure. 2-3 hours is real nice after a few days rest.


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 21, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That sound about perfect. 4 hours is the longest I’ve gone, and it’s not for every cheese, for sure. 2-3 hours is real nice after a few days rest.


Great thing about the lower moisture cheeses, they are forgiving. I Let em all cure at least 2 weeks before eating/selling. And I've had folks, from the same batch, one say they we're not smokey enough and one say too smokey. I tell them to seal it up, and try it again in a week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2021)

Looks Great, ald!!!
When you have one saying too much Smoke & one saying Not Enough Smoke, You must have it about Right !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 21, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, ald!!!
> When you have one saying too much Smoke & one saying Not Enough Smoke, You must have it about Right !!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 22, 2021)

ald73008 said:


> Great thing about the lower moisture cheeses, they are forgiving. I Let em all cure at least 2 weeks before eating/selling. And I've had folks, from the same batch, one say they we're not smokey enough and one say too smokey. I tell them to seal it up, and try it again in a week.


Selling?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2021)

Nice setup!
Al


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 22, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice setup!
> Al


Thank you!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 22, 2021)

I do my own cheese as well in my Weber S330 with a smoker tube. 

Have only done it twice (maybe 3 times) but it sure comes out really nice.

Yes 3-4 hours is my guideline and then vacuum seal and into the fridge for at least a couple of weeks, that is if I can keep my wife out of it....

Here is a post from my first batch.






						First Big Cheese Smoke!
					

Well after seeing all the recent posts on smoking cheese I thought what the heck why not. I have never done it before so I jumped in both feet first, like I usually do.   :emoji_laughing:  I was at Sam's club and decided to see what they had for cheeses and they actually had some nice cheeses at...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




John


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 22, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I do my own cheese as well in my Weber S330 with a smoker tube.
> 
> Have only done it twice (maybe 3 times) but it sure comes out really nice.
> 
> ...


That batch looks like it went well! I agree with one of the posters, gloves are a MUST have for any stage of handling cheese to avoid any transfer of bacteria. But especially once it's been in the smoker, the residue left from the smoke will stain your skin and smell it for days
Also, that Gouda from Sam's is what I use too. If you want a real treat, give their Tillamook aged 4yr cheddar(black package) a smoke. It's a bit more expensive, but awesome.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 22, 2021)

Very cool! Welcome from Ohio.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 22, 2021)

I love smoked cheese. Nice setup.
Has it cooled enough to start smoking already this year?

You want to use raw milk cheese.  Tillamook is a raw milk cheese.  
There is a difference between raw milk and pasteurized milk cheese.
I cannot put my finger on it.


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 22, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I love smoked cheese. Nice setup.
> Has it cooled enough to start smoking already this year?
> 
> You want to use raw milk cheese.  Tillamook is a raw milk cheese.
> ...


Thanks!! Not sure if I've tried or had access to a non-pasteurized, I'll have to look into it


----------



## xray (Aug 23, 2021)

Great setup with the cheese! My cabinet style Masterbuilt primarily becomes  a cheese smoker once the temps cool.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 23, 2021)

ald73008 said:


> That batch looks like it went well! I agree with one of the posters, gloves are a MUST have for any stage of handling cheese to avoid any transfer of bacteria. But especially once it's been in the smoker, the residue left from the smoke will stain your skin and smell it for days
> Also, that Gouda from Sam's is what I use too. If you want a real treat, give their Tillamook aged 4yr cheddar(black package) a smoke. It's a bit more expensive, but awesome.


It did and the gouda was the best one from the batch for sure!

I do remember having a black wrapped Tillamook before, just do not remember if I smoked it or just ate it.... and it was good. Tillamook is our go to cheese.

John


----------



## bill ace 350 (Aug 23, 2021)

looks great.

Cheese is so easy to smoke!

Smoked my first cheese in a cardboard box, soldering iron and a can of wood chips.


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 23, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> looks great.
> 
> Cheese is so easy to smoke!
> 
> Smoked my first cheese in a cardboard box, soldering iron and a can of wood chips.


Thanks!!


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks like you made a nice setup for yourself.  I have previously sold some of my smoked cheese at work but over the past 17 months our office has been working from home and it looks like a permanent thing.  Probably will have slim opportunities for that in the future.  Hope yours goes well.  Keep us updated.


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 23, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> Looks like you made a nice setup for yourself.  I have previously sold some of my smoked cheese at work but over the past 17 months our office has been working from home and it looks like a permanent thing.  Probably will have slim opportunities for that in the future.  Hope yours goes well.  Keep us updated.


Thank you, and good luck to you too!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 24, 2021)

Looks good! In another couple months I'll be restocking my supply. I'm down to about 15 pounds.  I just use my smoker with a mailbox mod. I usually go 3-4 hours.
I rotate my cheese so that I have 2-3 year old cheese on hand. And newer stuff aging.
This year I have a few blocks that I'm eager to try.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Missouri

That's a lot of cheese!  Good job with the write up and the setup looks pretty good as well.


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 25, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Welcome to SMF from Missouri
> 
> That's a lot of cheese!  Good job with the write up and the setup looks pretty good as well.


Thank you!! Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## OldSmoke (Aug 29, 2021)

Welcome from Oregon! I use my Masterbuilt vertical for cold smoking. I did a batch of cheese a few weeks ago with apple. Since I’m from Oregon, it’s Tillamook all the way! The black extra sharp is so good. Costco is a great place to get the large blocks.


----------



## ald73008 (Aug 29, 2021)

OldSmoke said:


> Welcome from Oregon! I use my Masterbuilt vertical for cold smoking. I did a batch of cheese a few weeks ago with apple. Since I’m from Oregon, it’s Tillamook all the way! The black extra sharp is so good. Costco is a great place to get the large blocks.


I favor the apple wood above all others for my cheese. Only other I might use on rare occasion is pecan. To me, the pecan seems to add a "pepper-like" flavor.
Tons of Sam's Club here, but they just recently opened OKC's first Costco. Might have to check em out. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 29, 2021)

Local Sam's has a few Tillamook products.
Tillamook was all we purchased when living in Puget Sound.


----------

